# How many late's before...



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

I made aa late delivery today, havent had a late in a month and a half, how many before the suspend you?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Benzri said:


> I made aa late delivery today, havent had a late in a month and a half, how many before the suspend you?


Only one and you're done!


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> Only one and you're done!


I read that like Dr. Cox. Lol. If you've never seen scrubs ignore me.


----------

